# Amazing story



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is pretty amazing:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...-with-two-broken-legs-finds-owner-after-storm


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww.. poor thing. It was amazing.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a great story.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So glad to see this success story. My daughter has a Katrina rescue dog. I wonder if there will be many rescues in the Joplin area. Do we have any members in that are?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it is a very brave dog, made me cry, too. 

And, I think it is unbelievable that the family he suffered so much to return to couldn't figure out how to make it work so that the little guy could be with them. How could you do that?!

That makes me very sad.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I read this story earlier today on AOL news. The owners turned the dog over to the shelter as they couldn't care for themselves much less the dog. They got a lot of criticism over turning the dog over to the shelter. But there but for the grace of the good Lord goes every one of us. We had a tornado come through last night. All we got was a limb on the front porch and lost our electricity for several hours. Approx 1500 feet up the road was devastation. People that could not afford to lose anything nor fix anything. We are blessed; but really some people could not afford the expense of vet bills when they can't even feed their families. At least they turned the dog over to a shelter. Many would have put the dog down. The last I heard from Ala, there are still many missing or unaccounted for and still 1500 in Joplin. When you are looking for a todler or your boy that just graduated from high school or your 12 year old, a family pet is way down the list of priorities.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for that perspective. It made me a little sad that he worked so hard to get back to them and now he is not with them. But it sounds like they will get him back as soon as they are settled!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This brings up a thought for a new thread I am going to start..but I know there are times when owners have to give up the dogs they loved but at present time cannot care for. Yes the little dog does yearn for the owners..even sometimes in a bad situation, it is all they know...but when they are given a new life sometimes it is for the best..and we later see a happy little dog in a better situation, that is all we can pray for folks...the best for our beloved pets...that is probably the title of my new thread..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know that has to be a tough decision to make, I'm not sure I would've made the same one, to be perfectly honest, I would probably keep Gucci and sleep outside with her if I had to, but its easy to say you'd do ____in a situation and then actually be in the situation and see it isn't the best decision, I'm sure he needed alot of special care with broken legs,

Made me cry, and what is going on there is so tragic 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a good time to remember this
"Eulogy To The Dog"
The best friend a man has in this world may turn against him and become his enemy. His son or daughter whom he has reared with loving care may prove ungrateful. Those who are nearest and dearest to us, those whom we trust with our happiness and our good name, may become traitors to their faith. The money that a man has, he may lose. It flies away from him, perhaps when he needs it the most.
A man’s reputation may be sacrificed in a moment of ill-considered action. The people who are prone to fall on their knees to do us honor when success is with us may be the first to throw the stone of malice when failure settles its cloud upon our heads. The one absolutely unselfish friend that a man can have in this selfish world, the one that never deserts him and the one that never proves ungrateful or treacherous is his dog.

Gentlemen of the jury, a man’s dog stands by him in prosperity and in poverty, in health and in sickness. He will sleep on the cold ground, where the wintry winds blow and the snow drives fiercely, if only he can be near his master’s side. He will kiss the hand that has no food to offer, he will lick the wounds and sores that come in encounter with the roughness of the world. He guards the sleep of his pauper master as if he were a prince. 

When all other friends desert, he remains. When riches take wings and reputation falls to pieces, he is as constant in his love as the sun in its journey through the heavens. If fortune drives the master forth an outcast into the world, friendless and homeless, the faithful dog asks no higher privilege than that of accompanying him, to guard him against danger, to fight against his enemies. And when the last scene of all comes, and death takes his master in its embrace and his body is laid in the cold ground, no matter if all other friends pursue their way, there by his graveside will the noble dog be found, his head between his paws, his eyes sad but open, in alert watchfulness, faithful and true, even unto death.
Senator George Graham Vest, 1870. Closing argument in the Old Drum case.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Did the family surrender the dog or just have the shelter care for it until the family got a place to live? The article said the dog was going back to them. It didn't sound like a surrender. Of course, I always hope for the best in people. poor little doggie.

A friend lost her home and dog in the Alabama tornadoes. She had a choice: her handicapped 6 yr old son in a wheelchair or try to chase down the dog. Now they are sharing a 2 bedroom in-law house with 4 other family members. They lost everything except the wheelchair and their special van.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

My understanding is that the family is going to try and get theirdog back when they can. Those of us sitting at our computers posting here warm, dry and fed need to remember these people have nothing. They have lost their entire lives, no home, no clothes, no food, most likely no cars and maybe no jobs if the business was taken. I am sure they are heartsick and still in shock if you are able to help in any way that would be better than second guessing what they have to do to insure that their pets receive medical care and food & shelter. Clearly, they can provide for themselves nevermind a beloved pet. Let us keep our thoughts kind.


----------

